# Cooktop cut-out accuracy...



## jdrunbike (Mar 28, 2011)

I will (hopefully) soon be moving into a foreclosure...and the previous residents took the cooktop with them when they left. I will need a 36" cooktop but have found out that all 36" cooktops are not created equal and require slightly different cut-out sizes. 

How much bigger can the cut-out be than the specified cut-out size for a particular cooktop? If the cutout is about 34 5/8" and the specified cutout size for a particular cooktop is 35 5/8" am I out of luck? I realize the answer to this question depends on a lot (the size of the overlapping edge on the cooktop, etc.) but can anyone give some general advice? Is there a good/approved way to add additional support, if needed? It's a stone countertop on top of plywood.

I realize I won't be able to fit a bigger cooktop in a hole that's too small (without cutting the stone, correct?).

Thanks!


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

you need to find you a cooktop and check out all the specs. they will give you min. and max. cut out dimension.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*cook top cut out size*

When you find a model you like go to the Manufacturer web site on the internet
Type in the model number, now look for Specifications 
Here you will see the information about the hole size, or cut out dim.
also you can call them, most manufactures are very eager to assist you.

I just replaced an old drop in range/ oven I went on the site and saw what 
I had to do to make a new model fit.

Good luck 
Robut :thumbup:


----------



## jcrack_corn (Jun 21, 2008)

and you can make a smaller hole bigger....just lots of dust...need to tape plastic/zipper doors around everything.


----------



## jdrunbike (Mar 28, 2011)

Can I make a bigger hole smaller? I found a cooktop I like but the manufacturer's specified cut-out width is 1" smaller in width than my cutout. The depth is ok. 

The actual width of the cooktop is larger than the cutout (1/4 overlap on each side), so it will cover the hole but I imagine that it wouldn't be properly supported if it's a 1/2" off of the specifications on each side. 

Can I just add 1/2" of wood on each side (with contruction adhesive and also mechanical fasteners) to provide the needed support?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

as long as the cooktop covers the countertop with no gaps showing, go ahead and fill in the extra space. You should be ok


----------

